# Forum Learning Russian Language Grammar and Vocabulary  Лазию/лажу по дереву

## doninphxaz

Мама смотрит в окно и видит, как ты играешь на дереве.  Он кричит:  «Что делаешь?»  Как ты отвечаешь? 
1.  «Я лазию по дереву».
2.  «Я лажу по дереву».
3.  «Я лазаю по дереву». 
Меня учили второмy вариантy, а знакомые все употребляют первый. 
И если там играют двое,  как отвечают? 
4.  «Мы лазиим по дереву».
5.  «Мы лазим по дереву».
6.  «Мы лазаем по дереву». 
Я где-то читал, что 3-й и 6-й варианты предпочтительны в Петербурге, но теперь не могу найти ссылку.

----------


## it-ogo

Это так называемая "кочерга"  :: , то есть одно из слов, некоторые формы которых вызывают интуитивные затруднения у русскоговорящих.  
Варианты 1,4 - явно не литературные (как и "лазю"). Мне больше нравятся 3,6. 2,5 звучат несколько хуже на мой вкус.

----------


## Wowik

Мама! Я лазю!  ::  
С мамой и не такое можно. 
Варианты 1,4 - не то, что бы не литературные, наоборот, скорее сильно архаичные. Смахивает на церковно-славянский. 
Не надо перепутывать два глагола:
лазить и лазать (более просторечный)  http://ru.wiktionary.org/wiki/%D0%BB%D0 ... 1%82%D1%8C http://ru.wiktionary.org/wiki/%D0%BB%D0 ... 1%82%D1%8C 
А еще есть глалог 
лезть http://ru.wiktionary.org/wiki/%D0%BB%D0 ... 1%82%D1%8C

----------


## Wowik

А вообще-то, есть задача и посложнее!
Что ответить маме, когда пылесосишь?
Правильно: Я пылесошу.
Но употреблять не рекомендуется.
Еще сложнее с _победить_ в первом лице единственного числа (в будущем времени).
Тут все словари сходятся, что такой формы нет.

----------


## alexB

*ПРО ДИКОГО ВЕПРЯ *  Владимир Высoцкий  
                В королевстве, где все тихо и складно,
	Где ни войн, ни катаклизмов, ни бурь,
	Появился дикий вепрь огромадный -
	То ли буйвол, то ли бык, то ли тур. 
	Сам король страдал желудком и астмой,
	Только кашлем сильный страх наводил,
	А тем временем зверюга ужасный
	Коих ел, а коих в лес волочил. 
	И король тотчас издал три декрета:
	"Зверя надо одолеть наконец!
	Кто отважется на дело на это -
	Тот принцессу поведет под венец!" 
	А в отчаявшемся том государстве -
	Как войдешь, так сразу наискосок,-
	В бесшабашной жил тоске и гусарстве
	Бывший лучший королевский стрелок. 
	На полу лежали люди и шкуры,
	Пели песни, пили меды - и тут
	Протрубили во дворце трубадуры,
	Хвать стрелка! - и во дворец волокут. 
	И король ему прокашлял: - Не буду
	Я читать тебе моралей, юнец!
	Если завтра победишь Чуду-юду,
	То принцессу поведешь под венец. 
	А стрелок: - Да это что за награда?
	Мне бы выкатить портвейна бадью!
	А принцессу мне и даром не надо - *Чуду-юду я и так победю*. 
	А король: - Возьмешь принцессу - и точка!
	А не то тебя - раз-два! - и в тюрьму!
	Это все же королевская дочка! -
	А стрелок: - Ну хоть убей - не возьму! 
	И пока король с ним так препирался,
	Съел уже почти всех женщин и кур,
	И возле самого дворца ошивался
	Этот самый то ли бык, то ли тур. 
	Делать нечего - портвейн он отспорил,
	Чуду-юду победил и убег.
	Вот так принцессу с королем опозорил
	Бывший лучший, но опальный стрелок.  
	1966

----------


## John_Douglas

I really have no idea what is correct but I would probably say "ya lazayu."

----------


## Wowik

> I really have no idea what is correct but I would probably say "ya lazayu."

 "Я лажу" или "я лазаю" depends on what you are really doing: лазите or лазаете  ::

----------


## Оля

> Мама смотрит в окно и видит, как ты играешь на дереве.  Она кричит:  «Что ты делаешь?»  Как ты отвечаешь? 
> 1.  «Я лазию по дереву».
> 2.  «Я лажу по дереву».
> 3.  «Я лазаю по дереву». 
> Меня учили второму варианту, а знакомые все употребляют первый. 
> И если там играют двое,  как отвечают? 
> 4.  «Мы лазиим по дереву».
> 5.  «Мы лазим по дереву».
> 6.  «Мы лазаем по дереву». 
> Я где-то читал, что 3-й и 6-й варианты предпочтительны в Петербурге, но теперь не могу найти ссылку.

 Это выдумки. Эти варианты предпочтительны не в Петербурге, а среди людей, которые говорят грамотно ("стандартно", если угодно). Такие люди есть не только в Петербурге, как ни странно.

----------


## Wowik

> Такие люди есть не только в Петербурге, как ни странно.

 Не верю! В Питере свой стандарт! Но стандартным стандартом продолжает считаться (старо)московский стандарт, правда от него уже в жизни ничего не осталось  ::  
Что все спорят? 
Или не все согласны со словарями, что два слова синонимы, а "лазать" имеет оттенок просторечья? 
А с мамой самое оно по-просту разговаривать  ::  
А вообще-то тут всё от культурной среды зависит. Употребляют ли вокруг такое слово. У кого предки/родственники из какой деревни приехали. 
Ну и про Питер. В Питере много чего употребляют и, особенно, раньше употребляли. Клякс-папир, неверно, еще и не самое забавное.

----------


## Оля

> В Питере много чего употребляют и, особенно, раньше употребляли. Клякс-папир, неверно, еще и не самое забавное.

 Хм, клякс-папир?.. Никогда не пила такого.

----------


## Wowik

> Хм, клякс-папир?.. Никогда не пила такого.

 У папашки в школе перед войной так промакашку называли. В эвакуации в Свердловске его в шклое не понимали с его "вставочками" и т.п. словами.

----------


## studyr

Notes of Russian Grammar by A.I. Smirnitsky, prof.

----------


## Оля

> Originally Posted by Оля  Хм, клякс-папир?.. Никогда не пила такого.   У папашки в школе перед войной так промакашку называли.

 Ты не понял шутку.

----------


## Wowik

Я-то понял, мож, кто не знает.

----------


## Zaya

> промокашку

----------


## Wowik

> Originally Posted by Wowik  промокашку

 Да, засиделись. Этого даже Оля не заметила   ::  .
Пора домой!

----------


## Оля

> Этого даже Оля не заметила

 Ты думаешь, я прям все ошибки исправляю, которые вижу?  ::

----------

